# Kind of boats everyone is fishing out of??



## KYBOB (May 5, 2004)

I have a 21 foot bass boat & have been on erie before and know how bad it can get & how easily or quick you can get in trouble. It will handle 2-3's ok. Have been reading the post here lately on the walleyes being taken - I think after dark going out of 72nd street ramp or dock out of Cleveland - . If you haven't figured out by now, I am getting the itch. Just wondering what everyone is fishing out of? Are you going out in the lake or fishing in a bay? Sounds like you all are trolling? (yes or no) Have already started looking for another older boat for erie. What is the best affordable setup that I can get?
KYBOB


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I got rid of my 20' glass boat and got an 18 1/2 foot aluminum boat. I've been out in rough seas (5-6' rollers) with it, with no worries. I've had it out about 18 miles offshore. It's still kinda spooky fishing out there when you can't see shore.


I was out a few years ago in my 20'er, and the lake literally went from a slight chop to 8-10 footers in the time it took us to reel in four lines. It took us almost four hours to come in 8 miles. That is the single most scariest thing I have ever been through.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

We have gotten our 16' Nitro out pretty far..
Just be smart and safe.. Dont do anything stupid, they are just fish you are going after remeber that. Nothing worth risking your safety for..


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Remember that the water is 38F or below right now. If you even have a thought about your safety out there, don't go. Not a good time of year to take a swim. BE SAFE ! The walleye will be there in the spring....
I have a fiberglass 24 ft. Starcraft Walkaround 260 HP. I was out a few times this past fall in 6 ft. seas without any issues.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

If you want to walleye fish you should sell your bass boat and buy something that has some more flexibility, you can bass fish out of any boat but a bass boat can only fish for bass, I have a multi species glass boat you can get an optional deck for the back and it just like a bass boat but just sits higher out of the water, I have a minkota 101 up front with a bike seat perfect for casting, pitchin, jiggin whatever it fishes like a bass boat, in the back you can stand on the back decks although they are small if it's calm you can run around on them, it's sweet for any type of fishing not just all decks front to back, I'm sure you've thought about it but figured i would throw it out there, 

By the way the FLW Bass guys went all the way to pelee island from Cleveland in 5-6 footers to smallie fish, if you drive it right in can handle some waves, you woulndn't catch me out there though to nerve racking for my taste.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I currently run an 18'-6" Lund with 115hp main and 9.9aux. In the past I have owned two 23 footers, one inboard and one I/O. Have experienced tens on Erie with the 23's and 6/8's with the 18. If you have very good boat handling skill's, an 18footer with enough power will get you home, not comfortably, but it will do the job. A 16 is marginal and anything smaller you are rolling the dice. Erie is a Fickle Lady that can turn on you in a very short time. IMO, Bottom line would be an 18 foot Semi-V (glass or aluminum) with 90hp minimum. Anything bigger and more ponies is a plus.


----------



## woodworker2001 (Jan 23, 2006)

I run a 16'6" Lund Mr. Pike with a 75hp Merc 2-stroke. Great boat I love it, but would go 18'. Will be lookin for an 18er sometime.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

22ft lund baron magnum, I/O now this is a erie boat .lots of room and deep vee;d. yet easy to tow .loaded and launch by myself with no problem.


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

I have a 21 Starcraft center console with a 90 hp. Use it in 1-3 footers
had it in 6 footers on Lake Ontario. The only actual time I believe
I was under hp coming into thew river at olcott. I only feel comfortable
running 10-12 miles out in this boat. This is a great boat to fish inland
lakes. Like to think I have the best of both worlds. When the wind kicks
up we use my neighbors 23' mirage and interchange gear. I have one
question: Does it seem like the lighter alum boats catch more fish on calm
days? I believe so.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

the nite bite out of 72 nd is in shallow and can be reached in small boats on the calm nights. you are always within 1 mile of the ramp for the night bite at 72nd. sounds like what you were really asking?? i use a 16.5 lowe w/a 40 hp.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

You Can Use 1 Like This.


----------



## Dawitner (Apr 25, 2004)

20' Lund Pro V LE, 175 Evinrude with a 9.9 kicker. Great boat in the weather, handles the waves fine, trolls good but I'm getting a little tired of getting wet. Looking for a little bigger boat; it's a guy thing ! >))))))> >>)))))))> >>>))))))))))>


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Dawitner was your boat on ebay last week? I saw one listed as in canal fulton with a 175 haw many can be in your area?

Scott


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Vic's has the boat I'd like to upgrade to. I was looking at it up at the boat show. Here's the link..

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/ads/...scenter.com/newfishingboats/details.php?id=43

I could do great things with that! Erie, Mosquito,West Branch, Milton, Shenago, back to Erie!!! WHEW! Sweet boat.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Fishing from a 16.5' v-Crestliner with a 40hp. Very selective on days I go to Erie and watch for forecasts 2' or less without fronts moving in. Tend to stay inside 8-10 miles. Like everyone, caught lots of fish this past summer and look forward to spring.

Wish I had gone to 18' when I bought but it was my first boat and really was not thinking about fishing Erie. Spent two years on inland lakes (only) learning. 

Could use bigger boat, more power, higher sides, walk thru shield with biminey, trophy wife, and more money......but it would be no fun having everything in life!!!

Less is more....right?


----------



## KYBOB (May 5, 2004)

First of all, thanks all thus far for responses. K gonefishin, plan is right now, to make a trip up in April just to see how it goes. I am fishing out of a 1995 Astro 21 DCX Bass Boat w/ 200 EFI Mercury. It has been on Erie before and done well. Like one of you all stated, just a little tired of getting wet. From what I have seen thus far, leaning toward a starcraft or lund. Yes, I heard the samething about the FLW guys & I am with you. Aint no way that I would run from Cleveland to the islands IN A BASS BOAT. Have been caught out to many times over the years.
Good looking rig their freyedkhnot. Might be interested if I could find a good used one for the right price.
KYBOB


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

27' Sportcraft. I am stuck on Erie so might as well have the boat to handle It !


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

22' Sylvan Offshore with a 120 hp I/O. She has been in 6-8's but I didn't like it. I take her out in 3-4's but with some reservation. 










I have a 16' Alumacraft for inland lakes. 25 hp johnson and a Merc 9.9. I am happy with my set up. I can go big AND small.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

On Erie I fish in my father-in-laws 44' cabin cruiser, or 25' crestliner. This year, curtousy of shortdrift, i'll be fishing a 10ft jon on local columbus lakes. I'll tell ya we've been caught in some nasty storms in the 44' that I could not imagine being in a smaller boat in.


----------



## temagami5 (Jul 13, 2006)

Bought a 19' Sea Nymph with a 90hp. evinrude 6hp. kicker used a couple years ago and love it,easy to trail / launch by myself, feel safe out there, been looking for one a while finally found a older fella who bought it new, used it very little, kept it really clean. came with downriggers and the big boards with mast, Couldn't be happier . Lots of nice used boats out there. I fished out of a 16' footer for years had plenty of scary moments but hopefully I am wiser and older now, well older at least...Can't waite to get back out there on Mother Erie !


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

I fish out of an 18' McKee Craft. Saltwater boat made by a small family owned builder in North Carolina. Fully foam filled, unsinkable and handles the water pretty well. Would prefer something larger for Lake Erie but it handles it remarkably well.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

The one that Freyed Knot posted is my boat, he was just suggesting one like mine, best of both worlds, both a starcraft and lund would make a good choice with lund being the better choice best alum. on the market.


----------



## LOWEMAN 165 (Dec 1, 2006)

If you plan to stick to Erie only, go big(18.5+).Mines 16'10".I fish erie, and inland lakes about 50/50.It's small enough to go on Spencer, and Finley(electric only),and not too small for Erie.But you have to pick and choose your days carefully.If i go and its rougher than am comfortable with, I stay inside Cleveland harbor and bass fish.I grew up on Erie every weekend in the 70's and 80's on a 16.5 foot fiberglass tri-hull, and have been in storms that i hope never to see in the Lowe,but the experiance of what to do, and more importantly,what not to do is pliceless!!Glad dad was behind the whhel back then.


----------



## KI Jim (Aug 3, 2005)

Lund Tyee 185 Gran Sport. 125 HP Merc ELPTO. Absolutely an awesome rig. Easy to handle, economical to run, the best riding smaller boat I have ever been in. Great set up for fishing and will get you in in a reasonable amount of time when it starts getting nasty. The bass guys do use their rigs to run all the way to Pelee island, but as i age, I just can't take (and don't want to take) that kind of pounding. Give me my Lund hull anyday!

Can you tell I love my Lund?

Jim


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

My good buddy has a 1950 Tyee it is one awesome rig out there been in some of the nastyiest of waves and it took it like a champ good riding boat, soft riding too.


----------



## itsbeal (Aug 9, 2005)

:B Yep, you're right, we're trolling, and most of it is out on the main lake (still probably less than a mile out) with some days between the east wall & E. 72nd st. light. :T


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

thats a nice set up boatnut!! great for erie IMO

kgone that also is a nice boat too.....LOL..

Best advise is to try to fish a few different boats and ask nicle if you can drive the boat a bit.... try before you buy.... and that will answer all your questions... thats what sold me on our boat ...


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

This is what I fish out of on Erie..20' Crestliner...plenty of hull and power...been in 4-5' with no issues to speak of...she is my baby!


----------



## KYBOB (May 5, 2004)

Boatnut, Now this is the boat I would like to have only in a 21' or 22'. I Think. Looks good anyway.
KYBOB


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

KYBOB said:


> Boatnut, Now this is the boat I would like to have only in a 21' or 22'. I Think. Looks good anyway.
> KYBOB


Bob,
you can check out the 2007 models here http://www.mckeecraft.com/
I bought mine used from another website..the dual consoles are harder to find then the center consoles though.
good luck with whatever you choose.
Mike


----------



## old formula (Oct 20, 2004)

This is our current project a 25 Carver.Old boat 1980 but she was worthy of a refit that is a little over a year ongoing but she will be solid and dependable.


----------



## Dawitner (Apr 25, 2004)

That was it, I sold it to a guy in South Bend Indiana. Probably going to lose it this Friday. Looking for 22' something or other. Considered center consoles but not much storage space, walk arounds are nice, storage but the front space is pretty much wasted. Thats OK for me, we troll mostly so I dont do anything with the front of a boat anyway. Was at the boat show Sat and DN fall in love with anything, going back today but I think used is the way to go. Thanks.


----------



## KYBOB (May 5, 2004)

Thats the problem that I have found with CC's. Not enough storage. Like the looks though. Really need to fish out of one first. It would be nice if they would make one that has from the console forward a bass boat style. Not necessarily the hull section but the top section. Rod & tackle lockers, etc. Don't really want the real high sides also. Moderate sides.
KYBOB


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

I walleye fish out of a 20ft Ranger bassboat. It would be nice to have something deeper but I'm not raedy to give it up yet. I fish some pretty rough stuff. Just have to go slow.


----------



## Gringo Loco (Mar 5, 2005)

I Have Owned A Lot Of Boats From 17-26 Foot. Currently I Have A 23 Ft Wellkraft Coastal (walkaround) And 200 Merc. Hands Down The Best Erie Boat I Have Ever Owned. I Can Cast All Around The Boat And Also Store Underneath. The Boat Rides Great And Can Get Up And Go If Needed. I Don't Trailer, If I Did I Would Get A 20 Footer For Erie. If The Waves Are Greater Than 2-4 Foot I Can Fish But Don't As The Fish Are Not Worth The Bouncing Around To Me.
Since I'm Retired I Just Go Another Day.


----------



## Dock Time (Sep 12, 2006)

Seems like good talk, so I'll throw in my 2 cents. My current Lake rig is a 23' Imperial VC230. 305 Chevy V8, nice quiet Volvo Penta outdrive. 60 gallon tank. Full soft top with side and aft curtains, in case it rains. 8' beam, real nice Deep V. No matter what you buy, get something big enough to be safe out there. My boat's been from Huron to the Bula and back and she was relatively inexpensive to buy. Fiberglass lined floor and cuddy and the eventually necessary, PORT-A-POTTY in the cuddy!


----------



## LEJoe (Jun 27, 2006)

LAKE BOAT: 23' Century. 288hp 305 small block Chevy with a MerCruiser I/O.
BAY BOAT: 16' Crestliner with a 25hp Honda Four Stroke.
CREEK BOAT: 18' Grumman Eagle canoe with a 50# thrust Minn Koda.

I take the Crestliner out on lake Erie alot on calm days. (I'm a fair weather sailor) It's a pleasure to run and doesn't cost that much.

Last year I put $1800.00 worth of new tarps on the Century. The year before that $1500.00 in lower unit repairs. It sets in the driveway and I want to puke everytime I walk passed it.


----------



## ShadRap (May 30, 2005)

2000 19'8 Fisher Sport Avenger 2004 4.3 mercruiser deep v. Decent boat for my first purchase. I take a beating when the lake is rough. I think I might go glass next time, or buy a Lund, with an outboard motor. :T :T :T


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

21' Striper Seaswirl Walkaround. I've been in 6 footers with it, 3-4s pretty consistently too. Definately not smooth sailing, but she's rock solid and I've never felt unsafe. Very deep hull, and put the curtains up and you'll stay nice and dry at the helm.


----------



## Dawitner (Apr 25, 2004)

CAPT, any advantage to the walk around, do you ever use the front with the exception of throwing out the anchor ?


----------



## old formula (Oct 20, 2004)

Dawitner,we fished some out of a 23 Grady WA,great boat,The only drawback I saw was a tournament we ran when it started puffin pretty hard and we ran about 2-3 hours with some solid 7-9's going under us.If we would punch the nose in all the water would run along the gunnel and fill the rear deck but a self bailing design would take care of things eventually along with the bilge pumps.We had around a foot and a half of water piled up in the rear a few times but it was pretty rough and tough that day and the vessel took it all other than washing everything on the rear deck...lol...


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

I have a glass Starcraft 24 ft. WA and I use the front quite a bit when drifting for eyes and for perch fishing. Definitely is a plus when throwing the anchor out. The WA makes room for a couple more guys, no special use for the WA if you are a troller which I predominantly do. My kids get a kick out of sitting on the bench seat when we are taxiing out of the river to the main lake. I love having the versatility that comes with the walkround
Waves crashing over the front do send water down the gunnels but my bilge system sucks it up and spits out pretty quick.


----------



## Dawitner (Apr 25, 2004)

The only time I drift is in the spring for the jig bite, the rest of the year is spent trolling. DECISIONS, DECISIONS, DECISIONS.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Center consoles don't have much appeal to me, if I just wanted to fly in rough water for offshore tourney's they rock, I see that as the number one benny to them, otherwise a hardtop WA with an outboard or two would be my ideal next boat. 24-26 footer is ideal but if you trailer than a nice 22-23 would be good too, CC's have no storage no where to sleep or keep you dry and cannot keep your stuff out of the elements, they are for fishing and nothing else, hell most of them you can't even sit anywhere. I do like them for fishing though but I would rather have a dual purpose boat.


----------



## Gringo Loco (Mar 5, 2005)

If You Cast You Can't Beat The Walk Around Since You Can Throw Perpendicular To The Boat At Both The Bow And The Stern. This Allows You To Swing The Lure Over An Area That The Boat Hasn't Travelled And Spooked Higher Fish. It Will Also Allow You To Slow The Speed Of The Lure When The Waves Are Rolling. Be Sure That The Walkaround Areas Are Deep Enough For Solid Support. My 23' Wellkraft Coastal Handles The Waves Well And Any Water Self Drains. You Can Even Wash The Boat From The Inside And The Water Just Disappears. I Don't Troll Since I See Too Many Fish Just Dragged Across The Top Of The Water And I Like To Fight Them.
Also I Like The Tranquility Of Drifting. Most Days The Trollers
Catch More Fish And Bigger Fish Than I Do And Their Methods Are More Scientific. Different Strokes For Different Folks As There Are Good Reasons For Either Method. If You Are Going To Primarily Troll I Would Not Recommend The Walkaround.


----------



## Dawitner (Apr 25, 2004)

Found a 21' Wellcraft cuddy w/ a 150 Yamaha 4 stroker on it at a marina in ny. Looks like a real nice boat and the price seemed reasonable. May run up next week and take a look see. Any thoughts on trolling with just the Yam or do I need to add a kicker ? 

I liked the Lund I had but not a lot of room for a 20' and the side height kinda sucked, you always got wet if the wind was blowing and you were at any kind of angle to the waves. Moved thru the water very well and was heavy enough that you always felt safe but I'm gettin' a little older and sometimes its nice to get out of the weather for a short time and to have a place to sit down and be out of the way.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Dawitner said:


> Found a 21' Wellcraft cuddy w/ a 150 Yamaha 4 stroker on it at a marina in ny. Looks like a real nice boat and the price seemed reasonable. May run up next week and take a look see. Any thoughts on trolling with just the Yam or do I need to add a kicker ?


You could get away with trolling with that motor. I like to have a kicker to keep the hours down on the main motor, and as a secondary means of getting back to the dock in case something happens to the big guy.


----------



## FAT CAT (Feb 14, 2006)

I fish out of a Grady-White 228 (22.5 ft cuddy) that I bought new 2 years ago and rigged myself. Expensive but you get what you pay for. Fitted with all the latest electronics and other goodies. Never take on lake water and a fully enclosed bridge is great in nasty weather. Usually fish 3 or 4 people but can fish it alone with no problem. Yamaha 225 and 8 hp 4 strokes are very economical. TR1 wireless programmable autopilot on the T8 makes boat control a snap even when you are alone. Always feel safe in this boat but keep close track of the weather via radio and radar. Lots of storage - sleeping for two - head. 
Previously had a 16 ft. cat but got tired of getting wet, cold and beat up in rough fall weather. Could only go way out on good weather days.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Got any pics of that rig? I wanted a 24 ft Grady, but ended up with my Lund. I was about 70K shy of the Grady White.

Someday.


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

It all depends on who I'm fishing with...LOL!!!!!!


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Great boat FatCat...I can't recall ever hearing or reading a bad thing about a GW...big bucks but a sweet machine!


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Kgone-

I fished tourneys the last two years with Jeff Lash in his Triton 240LTS. It's a 24' center console flats boat. It has tons of storage, fishes really well (still small enough to be maneuverable) crushes 4' waves on Erie, and still trailers very easily. It runs rough water amazingly well, especially for a 17 degree deadrise. The 220LTS has similar attributes, but (obviously) is 2' shorter. I think you will see more and more CC flats boats on Erie in the near future-they are suited very well with most of the advantages of both larger and smaller vessels.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Yes that boat is a little different IMO, I really like his boat I have seen him at the ramps a few times and I heard they do crush rough water, I was more refeering to your traditional CC like Steve Carlson's, totally a bad a$$ boat fast and big and awesome in rough water, just not my ideal boat, if i had the money I would have both though. Ranger makes one like Jeff I know a guy who had a 2300 Bay with a 300 yammy on it, he said it was awesome on erie, that boat and Jeff's are a little different to me, there bay boats not just a huge hull with a driver in the middle. I see where your coming though from my thoughts where aimed more at the standard CC


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Toolman,'s
those are more of a" bay boat "as to compared to the true deep V center console 's Kgone was refering to... i have looked into a C C before.. ..those newer types are more of a cross breed which im sure are great boats for any type of fishing...... but all of this comes down to what the owner/driver of the boat is comfortable with and what kind of conditions he or she has experience with...and is comfortbale on handeling..

Frank


----------



## devildog49 (Sep 7, 2004)

I have a Sport Craft 22' walk that has been out in some rough stuff, it's powered by a Mercruiser 4cyl that is very good for trolling. I'm looking for something new and I think I'm leanning towards a 24 - 25 CC. I never sleep on the boat and I need more kid room.


----------



## duckman (Sep 18, 2004)

I fish out of a '86 24' Sea Ray Weekender which has made me really comfortable on Erie. I don't enjoy 4-6' footers but its plenty boat to deal with them in comfort as you cruise into the lee of the island or back into the harbor. 

I drift and troll out of it. With the lowrance GPS I have set the alarm to alert me in case the anchor breaks free and gone below, made lunch, and had a cold soda out of the fridge while perchin. 

Now that I have had it, it is making a decision to downsize difficult. I need a boat to trailer around columbus or drag it up to Port Clinton/Huron. Giving up creature comforts and size is really hard. Still thinking about converting it to a closed system and keeping it.

Oh yeah and devildog it has lots o kid room ...lol


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

duckman said:


> I fish out of a '86 24' Sea Ray Weekender which has made me really comfortable on Erie. I don't enjoy 4-6' footers but its plenty boat to deal with them in comfort as you cruise into the lee of the island or back into the harbor.
> 
> Now that I have had it, it is making a decision to downsize difficult. I need a boat to trailer around columbus or drag it up to Port Clinton/Huron. Giving up creature comforts and size is really hard. Still thinking about converting it to a closed system and keeping it.


Duckman...I fished out of a 25 SR Express for 5 years and I downsized a couple of years ago to a 20' Crestliner. I miss the creature comforts of the bigger boat and certainly have more limited days on the lake due to less than favorable weather. But from a pure fishing perspective, my new boat blows the socks off of the old boat. It is easier to trailer and gives me more options to other water besides Erie and since it was designed for mainly fishing, I can actually keep more fishing stuff on board and with better organization. I decided to downsize because my kids got older and didn't want to hang out with the old man as much as they used to, so making a chioce to go pure fishing was by in large made for me. I even had the warden's blessing. We trailer it to Canada, Lake Ontario and other big water and get along just fine. When the day comes for you to downsize and not worry so much about the family on the boat, getting a smaller, but wave worthy boat won't be as difficult as it may be now. We'll have to get out a trip or two this year and you can get a first hand feel for how my boat fishes and handles the lake. Tight Lines


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I downsized this year, as well. Even though I technically have a smaller boat, I actually have twice as much fishing room. The doghouse (motor cover) of my IO took up most of the room on my bigger boat. Now that I have a smaller boat with an outboard, the square footage of the fishing space more than doubled. I also like being closer to the water. I actually feel safer being in rougher water than I did on the bigger boat. Not to mention it's a lot easier towing.


----------



## FAT CAT (Feb 14, 2006)

Hetfieldinn
I'm out of town right now. Will post some pictures when I return.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Got this one last year. Haven't had it on Erie yet, but it did a great job for 3 weeks on Lake Huron last May and June. 18'10" very nice to fish from. Much better than my bassboat was on the Big Lakes for sure!


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

i also bought a new boat last summer. ('07 170 starcraft superfisherman). 100" beam & 29" deep. Shortdrift gave me great advise on the motor. (115hp Merc 4 stroke. turn-key & excellent fuel consumption.) can't wait til spring! i'm new to trollin' dipseys and boards so this will be my learning year, i hope.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Just bought a new boat today! I hope to have it rigged and ready for ice out.


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Here's mine. Small enough to trailer and big enough to keep us safe in bad weather!!


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y118/fourwinns245/boat3.jpg

Have fished this for years. Does well with up to 4, after that gets a bit crowded. Drift, troll, perchin, does it all and then some. The Bimini makes it real nice for the cooler days with the enclosure it gets toasty inside. Full cabin with the seperate head for the ladies is a plus. Handles the rough stuff if needed and gets ya home safely. Never have put a wave over the bow or got beat up either. Oh yeah, boats for sale too.

Jeff


----------



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

I brought it down from near Sagniaw MI last saturday 1/13. I wanted trailerable, fishable & comfortable in the elements. I have a camper @ Surf Motel in Marblehead, OH. The season begins April 1. Todays snow makes April 1 seem 12 months away


----------



## duckman (Sep 18, 2004)

Tommy Buoy ... that was a great deal and set up at under 20k.... you will enjoy that boat for years to come!


----------



## fishinfool6369 (Feb 17, 2005)

here is my baby, lund 1800 explorer with 115 hp yammi,she is great for both the local lakes and she handles erie pretty well too, great boat to fish out of.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Tommybouy nice ride. I run a 1997 2002 Trophy W/A. I love it. Best toy I ever bought.


----------



## once was (Oct 25, 2005)

I fished 20 yrs out of a V-17 Guide Special. Only 1 time I can remember that I was scared couple times concerned. As I got older it seemed the constant 3 footers beat me up a lot more than it did years ago. Four years ago I decided to get a bigger boat that would be more comfortable in 3 footers. I now fish out of a 25 Sportcraft. Only problem is now I try to fish in the 4-5's and still get the heck beat out of me. The boat I have now is a weekender series. If other family members are up and the trailer is full my wife and I can sleep comfortably on the boat. Some times we sleep on the boat anyway something about sunrises on the boat.


----------



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

Duckman - Thanks! You must have seen this boat on boats.com too!  Lindys Sales were great people. 

I can see why changing your rig is tough! My dad had a the same sea ray. It cut the water like a hot knife thru butter! The boat also had good fishing room in the back and plenty of room in the cuddy to sleep comfortably!


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Dawitner said:


> CAPT, any advantage to the walk around, do you ever use the front with the exception of throwing out the anchor ?


Heh, well let's just say that cabin comes in handy when the woman tags along!  Other than that, it's just storage for me. On my boat the cabin is big enough that sleeping on it is a real option.

When I have 4 in the boat I'll fish up front. The wife likes to put her down down and lay across the top of the cabin to catch some sun. I like it - as you always have a place to get out of the weather if needed. I don't think I could do a center console, even though you have that much more fishing room.


----------



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

:C Captain Kevin, Trophys are fishing machines! I looked hard for Trophys w/o any luck. We are all pretty lucky to have the new season to look forward too! :B


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Tommy, you and I have the same boat. Looks like you have a galv trailer and I have an Evinrude Oceanpro minus the kicker, but other than that, we've got the same rig. You'll love it. Great Erie boat. I've been out in some pretty lousy conditions and while the ride wasn't really smooth I've never felt unsafe in it.

Make sure you throw two batteries in it if you don't already have them, with a switch, and let me know if your raw-water washdown pressure is lousy. I've had mine looked at and was told the angle of the pipe was causing the problem.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Tommybouy said:


> :C Captain Kevin, Trophys are fishing machines! I looked hard for Trophys w/o any luck. :B


Everyone knows Trophy boats suck...! 

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Hook N Book said:


> Everyone knows Trophy boats suck...!
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist.


hey.....


----------



## FAT CAT (Feb 14, 2006)

Hetfieldinn
Here's a couple of pics of my project that I promised you.


----------



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

Capn Roger, Good to know someone w/the same rig! My rig was manuf. in 2000. Unfortunately my trailer is not galvanized. Although, I store my boat @ my campground in Marblehead and I will be using the Mazurik and Catawba launches which fortunately will keep the trailering to a minimum. I have a few questions if you wouldnt mind sharing some info.? You have the Evinrude and I have the Johnson Ocean Pro. The Johnson Ocean Pro is carburated, is your Evinrude Carburated? What HP is your "Rude"? I have the 150. What is your cruising speed? Could you share the fuel economy? Seaswirl sent me a performance chart and it stated the boat w/ a 150 will max at 42 mph - Despite my adding a 17 pitch stainless prop, I dont believe the chart b/c its a 3100lb boat. Good to hear the comfort in rough water, thats important. Im bummed about the washdown and the angle of the pipe  Ill let you know. If were lucky we will be washing fish slime off the floor of our boats in a few months  !


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

Here is my sled which was recently purchased. Haven't had it on Erie yet but can't wait. It's not rigged for trolling yet, I'm working on the details everyday.

This one is 22' and it is a lil intimidating for a former 18' boat owner. This is not going to be easy to dock, launch, manuever. If you see me out on the docks struggling, feel free to give me a hand.  , the best type of experience is experience itself.

This boat should extend my season, and get me out there on days I wouldn't with the other boat, or at least feel safer on rough days.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

harle96 said:


> This one is 22' and it is a lil intimidating for a former 18' boat owner. This is not going to be easy to dock, launch, manuever. If you see me out on the docks struggling, feel free to give me a hand.  , the best type of experience is experience itself.


ahh, you'll be fine with the bigger boat. before you know it you'll want a 25'. 

 lol.hell if you take off for that anchor pulpit its only a 20 footer. nice rig!!


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

i will try to get a pic of it soon, but me, bubba_bass_Bigfoot and his dad fish out of a little 10 or 12 foot john boat. it works good for most stuff, this summer we are gonna get an electric trolling motor, some lights, some sort of livewell and get out on some lakes.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Here's a picture of the Hetmobile


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Tom, my Rude is a 150hp V6, and it really packs a kick. The best I've gotten out of her was a run I made from Put In Bay to Pelee one morning during the week. It was glass flat and I was the only one in the boat, and top end was 44.8 mph (it could have been higher but I had over 90 gallons of fuel on board). I typically cruise around 34-38 depending on conditions.

I see you have a kicker. I have no problems getting down to about 1.3mph for trolling by dropping the trim tabs and throwing out a drift sock.


----------



## Gringo Loco (Mar 5, 2005)

Harle I have a 23 ft wellcraft walkaround just about like your 22'. I have owned bigger and smaller boats and assure you this is hands down the easiest that I've owned to dock. You can see all around it and can grab the dock anywhere along the entire length of the boat. Since you have a direct view of the motor, your adjustments with the steering will be a piece of cake. I don't know about launching however as I'm in rack storage and a lift truck does that for me.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Hetmobile, NICE DUDE. Do you have a pro kicker too? what electronics are you running?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Yes, I have a Merc Pro Kicker on board with it's own throttle controls, and key start on the dash, and power tilt button on the throttle control. You don't even have to get out of the captain's seat to start trolling. That pic was taken before it was installed.

I'm running an older Eagle 320 Intellimap GPS with a Navionics chip, and a Lowrance x102C fishfinder. I'll probably upgrade the GPS to a color unit this year.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Cool that's a hot setup with dual controls, I do have a panther lift so I can dunk my kicker without getting up and also have remote steering with Electorsteer and love it, trollmaster and electric start, I have to get up to start it though or yell at whoever is in the back. I like the layout of the sport angler makes allot of sense I seen the 18 and 20 footer at the boat show, good layout and fishes like it's a foot longer if not two I bet.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

K gonefishin said:


> good layout and fishes like it's a foot longer if not two I bet.


True. They pushed the cockpit forward a tad, and it doesn't have the platform for a pedestal seat in the back. I also added the Troll Master. The factory controls just can't get the variation in speed like the TM can.


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Harle,

nice rig...is that a collapsible T-top?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i couldn't resist any longer..


----------



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

Capn' Roger, Thanks for the info. There arent too many days on erie to run 43+!!! Hey is your outboard carburated or EFI? I love to hear the trolling speed with a sock and tabs down! I cant wait Capn'!


----------



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

Great Wellcraft! Center Console's are as hard core as they get! I like the tower! Ive not seen a tower that is positioned leaning forward! My dad had a tower and named it a "ROD BUSTER" for his own obvious reasons  Although your tower is out of the way and I like that your antenna and a few rod holders are mounted on the tower. The antenna and rod holders are out of the way and I bet your ship shore will transmit farther b/c the antenna is higher! Congrats! :B


----------



## KYBOB (May 5, 2004)

Nice ride harle96. That is something I think I would like, with one exception. That is I would not want the rail on the front. I would take the rail off and install a trolling motor on the front deck. Try to stay in touch thru out the year harle96 and let me or us know what you like or don't like about the boat after you have had it on the water sevearl times.
Thanks
KYBOB


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Papascott said:


> Just bought a new boat today! I hope to have it rigged and ready for ice out.



LOOKS LIKE A NICE BOAT SCOTT..WHAT MAKE IS IT?


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

Papascott said:


> Just bought a new boat today! I hope to have it rigged and ready for ice out.


Also...I couldn't help but notice a second boat in the background. Let's recap..you have 2...i have 0. I think the only fair thing for you to do is to give me the other one. lol!


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

Here's my erie rig 1988 Winner 228 walk around rebuilt enging 350-4 brl. rebuitl outdrive new fishfinder and gps last summer. P.s.-Its also for sale!


----------



## Two Hip (Oct 27, 2005)

This is Two Hip


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Argee it is a 2003 KeyWest. They are more popular in saltwater states but there are a few in Ohio. 

Matt the pic is from the auction site where I bought the boat. My other boat is going up for sale real soon.

Scott


----------



## Joemamma_222 (Aug 24, 2004)

Hey all Here's whats been consuming me for the past 3 months. Cant wait to get out on Erie in the first rain storm ! I finally got a place to get outta the weather ! Just need a name for her ....


----------



## cw261 (May 11, 2004)

Here's my "tin" boat - 1993 Sea Nymph GLS 195 - sounds like temagami's boat back on page 2


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

My big water boat is a 2002 Fisher Hawk 20(20-ft) with a 135 Merc Optimax and a 1996 9.9 Merc kicker. On front bow I have a 84# thrust Motorguide Great White trolling motor. It has four bucket seats, windshield, front and back livewells, a bait well, and full electronics. No pics available.


----------



## Hardwork (Aug 10, 2004)

This 1 works great for me


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Nice rig Hardwork...Penn Yan is a work horse! You just need a few more rod holders and you'll be set to go!


----------



## jjhiway (Sep 19, 2004)

Lets face it guys, bigger is always better 









:


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

wow nice machine Hardwork bet that is treuly a fishing machine.
________
E38


----------



## Hardwork (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks guys i really like this rig ( for right now at least ) and yes the Penn Yan is a real work horse it cuts the waves like you would not beleive.


----------



## eyeangler1 (May 21, 2004)

Here's what works for me on Erie. 20' Crestliner Sabre G/L... 150 Merc & 9.9 Merc kicker, auto pilot, GPS, 4 electric downriggers (use 'em in Olcott, N.Y.), electric planer board mast, electric anchor, CD player, blah, blah, blah! This is my baby!!! Takes 6 footers quite well and keeps me dry!


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

That Looks Like A Real Mean Fishin Machine There...


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Papascott said:


> Just bought a new boat today! I hope to have it rigged and ready for ice out.



SCOTT,WHAT MAKE AN SIZE IS YOUR BOAT?LOOKS LIKE A WINNER THERE... :B


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Argee it is a 2003 KeyWest. They are more popular in saltwater states but there are a few in Ohio. Its only 20'6" Yammy 150


----------



## peerlessfisherman (Jun 2, 2006)

This is what happened when the college tuition ended. '05 299 Baha Cruiser, twin 350's.


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

Well I finally made it back from a long 4 day trip to Arizona, looks like I have a lot of catching up to do.

This has got to be one of my favorite threads and thanks to all who shared. Seen lots of nice boats that's for sure. I think I need more rod holders.



keepinitreel said:


> Harle,
> 
> nice rig...is that a collapsible T-top?


Yes, typical bimi top, thinking about rigging one up to go in front of the tower as well. I seen one on the Rock with a simlar setup.



Tommybouy said:


> Great Wellcraft! Center Console's are as hard core as they get! I like the tower! Ive not seen a tower that is positioned leaning forward! My dad had a tower and named it a "ROD BUSTER" for his own obvious reasons, although your tower is out of the way and I like that your antenna and a few rod holders are mounted on the tower. The antenna and rod holders are out of the way and I bet your ship shore will transmit farther b/c the antenna is higher! Congrats!


I like the tower, it's not typical, and gives it a lil charactor. I think it has its advantages. However The console is now unprotected on the dock. I need to find a nice cover, considering the factory hard top was replaced with the tower.



KYBOB said:


> Try to stay in touch thru out the year harle96 and let me or us know what you like or don't like about the boat after you have had it on the water sevearl times.
> Thanks
> KYBOB


Will, do.




ezbite said:


> ahh, you'll be fine with the bigger boat. before you know it you'll want a 25'.
> lol.hell if you take off for that anchor pulpit its only a 20 footer. nice rig!!


I almost fell out of chair laughing...good one and true. Sure do like your walk around, I couldn't make up my mind, I think I need 2. 1 at Vermillion, and 1 at Cleveland

Dave


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

I just got back last night from the Starcraft factory to see are new boat that the pro staff team is going to be running this year. The new boat is called the the STX2050. Its going to be 20ft 2 inches long and have a 100 inch beam. It has 19 degress of Dead rise and will be able to handle a 250 hp. It is a awesome boat with a ton of storage and room and built like a tank. You will be able to see us this spring in them at the LEWT and MWC. My self Matt Davis and Dan Gies will have them locally at the tourneys Stop out and take a look you wont be dissappointed. They will probabaly be on sale to the public late july early august and Vics Sporting Goods will be carrying this boat. Hats off to JR, His Dad, Greg Yarbrough, Peter, Roger, and Josh on desiging this new fishing machine. I am proud to be part of the Starcraft, and Vics Family you couldnt meet a classy bunch of guys. Take care Gary Zart Blue Dolphin


----------

